# burning oil



## AHogg (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a 16.5 HP Murray select 1/C OHV lawn tractor (Briggs and Stratton). I am having a problem. I seem to be burning oil, seems to be if i drive sideways on a incline, right side of mower being a higher elevation. it burns oil creating a cloud of white smoke, i also am getting what seems to be oil coming into the air filter.

Does anyone know what the problem is? Is there a seal worn somewhere?

Thanks 

Adrian


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Two things can cause this. The first is a high oil level,and the second is a blown head gasket.I presume this is an overhead valve engine? Only other things that I can think of,would be a stuck breather valve,or a plugged air filter.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It only does it driving on the side of hill i take it? Well its pretty self explanitory- all the fluids stay level when the machine isnt ( fluids seek thier own level) - OHV motors bring oil to the valve train- could be steep enough where the oil just flows down the valve into the combustion chamber- its supposed to stay only in the rocker area.

I used to mow sideways on the steep hill out front of my parents house- that was a 92 white with a 12HP flathead briggs - oil just stayed inside the motor.

Is a similar situation when taking a push mower full of gas/oil and leaning it on its side to sharpen the blade- oil and gas spill out.

Id check the oil to make sure its not smelling like gas ( if carb over flowed) try mowing the opposite way of the carb only - so oil is higher on other side of the motor, it could also be over flowing the breather.

Techinically tractors arent supposed to run on those extreme of hill sideways according to the owners manual, due to possible flipping. When i mowed the hill, i leaned nearly half way off the tractor to keep it stable.


----------

